# Disposing of Solar Panel



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a 15 watt solar panel that is cracked. How do I dispose of it?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Send it to the recyclers.

WWW


----------



## rule4 (Feb 19, 2013)

My first thought would be to just toss it in the trash... are they hazardous?


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dont toss it at all, list on Craig's list/Facebook for sale, someone will give you $5 for it, unless its shattered then any recycle center will take it, its mainly glass, sylicon, aluminum, tin, and zinc


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

can it be reused as a hot house back glass


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

do like some people true. put an ad in craigslist... DIY solar panels only $100. Plan online on how power your entire house.


----------

